# Eth0 failed after istalation, HELP [SOLVED]

## microtechno

After instaling gentoo i rebooted and it came up with the lines 

```
startingeth0

bringing up eth0

dhcp

eth0 does not exist

error: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started.

Error: Problem starting needed services.

"sshd" was not started.
```

as it goes through the bootup check thing (i am a newbie)

after reading through a lot of posts and online help, i tryed a lot of commands. The command 

```
lspci -v
```

 work and the card is listed there.

when i used the command 

```
ifconfig
```

 it came up with only the lo.

I pluged in 

```
modprobe tulip
```

 wich worked for me. It gave me the results and now eth0 shows in ifconfig. But the i rebooted and the same problem so how do i keep the tulip there.

Also i have another q. With gentoo i have been putting in comands like 

```
/ect/init.d/sshd start
```

 but it returns with no such file or directory...??

also when i used 

```
nano -w [any dir]
```

 it comes up with a new file. but it is supposted to open a file to read as it said in other posts.

any help would be great.

thanks  :Cool:   :Razz: Last edited by microtechno on Mon May 08, 2006 10:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ferdinando

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> so how do i keep the tulip there.

 

just run

```
echo tulip >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

or add coldplug to boot runlevel, if you haven't already.

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> With gentoo i have been putting in comands like 
> 
> ```
> /ect/init.d/sshd start
> ```
> ...

 

It's '/etc/init.d/sshd start'

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> also when i used 
> 
> ```
> nano -w [any dir]
> ```
> ...

 

nano -w [any file]: it's an editor, why do you want to use it on dirs?

Bye

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> startingeth0
> 
> ...

 

You didn't compile the driver for your network card in the kernel or loaded the module.

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I pluged in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

You need to do the following:

```
# echo "tulip" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> With gentoo i have been putting in comands like 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well, have you tried running /etc/init.d/sshd start? I would also confirm the path for the files you're trying to edit with nano.

----------

## microtechno

I put in the

```
# echo "tulip" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

and also

```
echo tulip >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

each one ent in but thier was no change, as in no out put.

I thyped in "ifconfig" and the card still isnt there.

I realised why i couldnt get sshd to start i was using '/ect/' not '/etc'

that is why i was getting odd resuts when i attempeted to open files with nano.

I entered the 

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start
```

it starts but then says

```
eth0 does not exist

Error: problem starting needed services.

"sshd" was not started"
```

this was given after entering the top 2 kernel commands.

Help......  :Shocked: 

----------

## microtechno

I just entered

```
modprobe tulip
```

but it hasnt made any differance with the 

```
ifconfig
```

 output.Is that bad??

with the command  *Quote:*   

> lcpci -v

 

i get the output

 *Quote:*   

> 00:10.0 Ethernet controler:Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 31)

 

that is the first line. So from my knowledge of linux, tulip i needed on the cards but it isnt working now....???

now  am confused.

I wanted to add;

after typing this post i put in 

```
modprobe tulip
```

 again and it works. how come it didnt work before but does now???

----------

## jmbsvicetto

 *microtechno wrote:*   

> 
> 
> after typing this post i put in 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Not sure why that happened.

After you change the /etc/modules.autload.d/kernel-2.6, you need to restart your system for it to work. That file is used when the system boots. The # in # echo "tulip" >> /... means your prompt, so you shouldn't type it. Therefore, the commands were the same. You got no output, because that command adds a line to the end of the /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 file.

----------

## microtechno

thanks

i didnt think about rebooting. (duh to me)

well it works sort of. The eth0 comes up and so does the sshd at the start. which is good

But then i tried to ping other computers on the network and it failed.

then i used 

```
arp -a
```

 and it showed this output 

```
? (192.168.0.1) at <incomplete> on eth0
```

there were more entries for other comupters that i pinged (just didnt type them) but they all showed the same.

so it looks to me like it is not working properly or that my network is failing.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Post the output of ifconfig -a and lspci | grep -i net.

----------

## microtechno

here are the ouptuts

```
ifconfig -a

eht0   Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:80:AD:7D:DD:9A

   inet addr:192.168.0.2 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.25.0

   UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

   RX packets:10 errors:105 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:2 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:2

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

   RX bytes:1270 (1.2 Kb) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

   Interrupt:9 Base address:0x2000

lo   Link encap:Local Loopback

   inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

   UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

   RX packets:0 errors:0  dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

   RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
lspci | grep -i net

00:10.0 Ethernet controler: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet rev 31)
```

ping still says "Destination Host Unreachable"

----------

## jmbsvicetto

It seems the tulip driver doesn't work properly with your hardware - look at the number of packets and errors.

You should try using instead the following drivers: dmfe, de4x5 and de2104x.

----------

## microtechno

i did think that there were to many errors.

How do i get the other drivers to work?

Is it the same think as before but replacing the tulip.

```
echo tulip >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

so instead

```
echo dmfe >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

```
echo de4x5 >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

```
echo de2104x >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

You must first build them. Change your kernel config and select them as modules <M>. When you exit the kernel configuration save it and make the modules with

```
# make modules && make modules_install
```

Then load them and try it out:

```
# rmmod tulip

# modprobe dmfe

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

# ping -c 10 forums.gentoo.org

# ifconfig -a
```

When you find a driver that works with your hardware, replace the tulip line in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 with this driver.

----------

## microtechno

could you please explain what that means.

I am new to gentoo and linux. So if possible each command with an explination would be nice.

thanks for all the help so far  :Laughing:   :Cool: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

If you're so new to Linux and Gentoo, you should be reading the Gentoo Handbook. It has detailed commands - look in the kernel configuration section.

To build your modules you must do the following:

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

Now go to Device Drivers ---> Network device support ---> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit) ---> Tulip family network device support, enable "Tulip" family network device support and select as modules <M> Early DECchip Tulip (dc2104x) PCI support, Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORKS PCI/EISA and Davicom DM910x/DM980x support.

Then exit the configuration, save it and make the modules with

```
# make modules && make modules_install
```

Then you need to load each module and try it out. Start by removing the previous module you loaded

```
# rmmod tulip
```

Now load the module you want to try. I suggest you try in this order: dmfe, de4x5 and de2104x.

```
# modprobe dmfe
```

Restart the network to have it try using the new driver

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart
```

Test it and check its status

```
# ping -c 10 forums.gentoo.org

# ifconfig -a
```

If this driver works, replace tulip with the name of the module in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6. If not, try the next driver.

----------

## microtechno

thanks

I think that the stage 3 tarball hasnt unpacked properly because when i try an access "/usr/src/linux" is says "no suh file or irectory"

First of i thought that the kernal wasnt instaled properly. So i tried to install it again. and it said that from the command below

```
#USE="-doc symlink" emerge gentoo-sources

-/bin/bash: emerge: command not found
```

from what i understand it looks as if the problem is deeper than i thought originaly.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Are you sure you didn't boot from the live-cd and forgot to chroot?

If not, you really should start from the beginning, as it does seem that you had problems extracting the stage tarball.

----------

## microtechno

i was in the live cd, does that make a differance?

also what is chroot??

I installed gentoo from the 'Universal' (i think) cd. one of the bigger ones with the gui. It compiled the stage 3 from the cd. So it might have gone wrong there.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

If you want to work in your system environment, after booting with the live-cd, you need to mount the partitions and chroot:

```
# mount /dev/hdXY /mnt/gentoo

# mount /dev/hdXZ /mnt/gentoo/boot

...

# mount -t proc proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

# mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

# cat /proc/mounts /mnt/gentoo/etc/mtab

# chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile
```

Until you do this, you're working on the live-cd environment, which doesn't have emerge or the kernel you built.

----------

## microtechno

is it possible to reconfigure the kernal (like reinstall it) from the normal gentoo.

becuase when i put in the command

```
# cd /usr/src/linux 
```

 it gave me no such file or dicectory.

in the live cd it did nothing.

So if i reinstalled the gentoo kernal would this fix the problem? or is the problem with the stage 3 doing its thing.

Because along the way of installing gentoo. stage 3 was the hardest thing to get going. That was why i went with the gui flashy install. but ironicaly it hasnt worked for me either.

----------

## microtechno

i wanted to add that when i was installing with the live-cd (i think that is what it is called) i had a lot of trouble when it was comiling/emerging/building the kernal.

The last time, the only time that it worked for me. which is now it looks like maybe it hasnt.

I have lost count of how many times i have tried to install gentoo. and i am getting quite annoyed becase a friend said that it was a stable reliable system. prob not for n00bs though.

If anyone wants to see the log output from the livecd i have it but it isnt that intresting. well not to me anyways.

thanks for the help so far guys.

good to know that there are people willing enough and with patience to work through problems with n00bs like me.

if this was windows i would have the problem fixed, just that linux is so much diffrent i have no idea where the head is from the feet!

----------

## microtechno

i think that i might of solved the problem.

I decided to do a reinstall of gentoo, because it was starting to look like the problem was deeper that i thought. When one of the options was choosing a Kernel. By default it chose the "livecd-kernal" on my last install i must of selected this one with out thinking.

I have selected "gentoo-sources" i belive it is called, so i hope that fixes the problem.

i will get back to this board asap to say if it fixes the problem

thanks for all the help so far. esecially to  *Quote:*   

> jmbsvicetto

 

 :Cool: 

----------

## microtechno

hi

i have reinstalled gentoo. This time using "gentoo-sources" and it is working better that before.

now i dont get the "eth0" failing at startup.

I have got a problem though. I pinged www.gentoo.org and it worked fine, then i tried google. but nothing. then i went back to gentoo and it didnt work.

Why all of a sudden did it stop working?

is is something to do with the network?

thanks

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Post the output of the following:

```
# ifconfig -a

# cat /etc/resolv.conf

# grep -v ^# /etc/conf.d/net
```

One of the problems with reinstalls is that we keep asking the same info over and over.

----------

## microtechno

I dont mind typing the output as long as it helps fix the problem. 

```
# ifconfig -a

eht0   Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:80:AD:7D:DD:9A

   inet addr:192.168.0.3 Bcast:192.168.0.255 Mask:255.255.25.0

   UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

   RX packets:4 errors:1 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:4 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:4

   collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

   RX bytes:1086 (1.0 Kb) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

   Interrupt:9 Base address:0x2000

lo   Link encap:Local Loopback

   inet addr:127.0.0.1 Mask:255.0.0.0

   UP LOOPBACK RUNNING MTU:16436 Metric:1

   RX packets:0 errors:0  dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

   TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

   RX bytes:0 (0.0 b) TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

```
# cat /etc/resolv.conf

#generaged by dhcpcd for eth0

Domain Wilson

Nameserver 192.168.0.1

Nameserver 211.29.132.12
```

```
# grep -v ^# /etc/conf.d/net

iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth1="dhcp"

iface_eth2="dhcp"

iface_eth3="dhcp"

iface_eth4="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0=""
```

----------

## jmbsvicetto

You should review your domain name, as Wilson is a non-conformant domain name. Try using wilson.local.

Post the output of the following:

```
# ping -c 2 forums.gentoo.org

# ping -c 2 140.211.166.170

# ping -c 2 www.yahoo.com

# ping -c 2 68.142.197.79
```

----------

## microtechno

do you mean that i should change the domain name to 'wilson.local' for all the computers on the network or only the linux one?

also how would you go about doing that?

 :Cool: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

You should use a consistent and valid domain name for all your systems. If you don't like wilson.local, you might choose to use wilson.org or, preferably, wilson.example.org. Windows might not care about DNS conformance, but Linux is much more picky about that.

You can change the domain in Gentoo by editing /etc/conf.d/domainname. However, you can define that in the settings of your DHCP server page - this way all systems, including Windows, will use it. If you prefer to set your domain name in Gentoo using this last method, be sure to read the comment on the override parameter of /etc/conf.d/domainname.

----------

## microtechno

where is the overide information.

also is the domain that you are talking about the name of the network domain or the internet domain? because 'wilson' is the net domain.

i am a tad confused.

----------

## microtechno

sorry i am thinking of workgroup for windows, diffrent to the domain.

i belive

edit

I just changed the domain to 'wilson.local' on the router 'dhcp server' and then stoped and restarted the eth0. it sat on the 'dhcpcd' line for a minute or two then stoped. [!!] was the result not [ok]

this was the same after i chaged the domain on the linux comp, in the file you sugested.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Yes, Windows/SMB workgroup is not the same as DNS domain name. You may use wilson as your workgroup and wilson.example.org as you DNS domain name.

If you want to set your configuration by hand in Linux, use the following for /etc/conf.d/domainname

```
OVERRIDE=1

DNSDOMAIN="wilson.example.org"
```

If you want the DNS domain to be set by DHCP use the following instead

```
OVERRIDE=0
```

----------

## microtechno

i changed the code, but nothing changed.

Ping will work fine for about the first 30 seconds. then after that it stops working.

the output from 

```
arp
```

 shows this

```
Address         HWtype        HWAddress       Flags    Mask    Iface

192.168.0.3                      (incomplete)                            eth0
```

the command 

```
car /etc/resolv.conf
```

still gives the same output. even after rebooting gentoo.

i tried stoping and starting the interface but it just gets stuck on the "dhcpcd" still.

help

----------

## jmbsvicetto

There seems to be something wrong with your network or nic. Do you have a DHCP server on your network? Is it working? Have you tried using a manual configuration for your nic? That might help.

----------

## microtechno

the dhcp is running of our router/switch adsl that is. It works fine for all out other computers runnin windows. I have found though that if i setup the ip addresses manualy that the network fails. but that is because of a sharing issue with the ip addresses i now understand.

I will try with the static ips, following the instructions in the gentoo 2006.0 installation manual/book.

thanks  :Cool: 

----------

## microtechno

I have tried to make it work. by setting the IP's static on the linux computer.

this is getting me really annoyed because it works for a while then stops. it might be the router, a d-link thing because i often have trouble with it. my isp says that the problem is the line provider.

but that doesnt affect the connection between the linux and router. it will ping and then stop.

i changed the domain name on the router 'dhcp' to wilson.local.net' is that ok?

i was hoping to get the coputer up and running with apache so that i could learn to make php websites but it has taken me 2+ months from the day that i started with redhat 7 only to be told that it was old!!

please help.

----------

## microtechno

i have t working almost. useing commands from the begining of this topic it has started to work.

i used the

```
#cd /usr/src/linux 

# make menuconfig

# make modules && make modules_install

# rmmod tulip

# modprobe dmfe

# /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart

#ping forums.gentoo.org

#echo dmfe >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

this works but when i rebboted it doenst work, the driver hasnt been brought over. the driver is in the file of the last command. As i understand that to be the one in question.

also a note the 'tulip' drriver was not in this file.

after posting this, i went back and it all works fine.

So it must just of been the router that had frozen for that moent that i was pinging.

so all is good.

Are there any commands that you know to double check that it is working fine.

thanks

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Well, when you know you've configured your network and kernel properly, you can try the following:

```
# lsmod | grep dmfe
```

This will show if the network driver was loaded properly

```
# grep -i dmfe /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage

# grep -i dmfe /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

These will show if the driver was built as a module and if it's listed in the autload file.

```
# ifconfig -a
```

These will show if the interface has been brought up and whether it's properly configured

```
# dmesg | grep dmfe

# dmesg | tail
```

These will allow you to check if there was any problem loading and starting the network driver.

```
# ping www.gentoo.org

# traceroute www.gentoo.org
```

These will allow you to check if the network is working properly.

[edit]Corrected a spelling error[/edit]

----------

## microtechno

thanks

all those commands show that it works.

although it said that there was no such command as traceroute.

thanks for the help.

now i am trying to get the ftp to work.

it wont upload only download, and i need to put usernames on some how.

thanks

microtechno

i am guessing that now i put [solved] or something like that on the post now.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Before you can use traceroute, you have to install it

```
# emerge -av1 traceroute
```

As you've suspected, before you can upload to some sites, you have to authenticate. If I recall correctly, try using the following to login:

```
# ftp user:password@site
```

You should be aware that ftp uses clear-text and provides no security. As long as you know that and don't require any security, that's acceptable. If you need some security or privacy, you should use sftp or scp.

PS - When you feel the issue has been solved, please do add [solved] to the tread title (edit first post).

----------

## microtechno

thank you for your help through out the problem.

with the ftp thing, i ment that the 

```
emerge ftpd
```

 has done something to apache on gentoo. now i cant access my 

```
http://localhost
```

 which is annoying.

although i can by ftp, using an ftp browser from another computer.

to which i can download but now upload.

i might have to seek help in another post.

thanks anyways.

Microtechno

----------

## jmbsvicetto

I don't use ftpd, but anyway I can't see how it should affect apache. However, check if you have a .htaccess file under /var/www/localhost/htdocs.

This is getting a bit off-topic, so if you feel like, you can ask an admin/moderator to split these last posts from the thread and create a new one.

----------

## microtechno

thanks but i will be ok.

i have found another post that should solve my problem.

thanks

----------

